# food prices in queensland



## g_con (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm a young man from London, possibly moving out to Oz, Queensland next year. I am visiting for 3 months and during my time will decide if I am to stay on for a further year. 
Just wondering could anyone give me a any hint as to the price of daily/weekly groceries? ive searched on the internet for days but can never find any good information on the cost of living in australia, such as price guides, or lists of foods/prices.
any help would be greatly appreciated, cheers guys!


----------



## dragonflyblu (Oct 8, 2007)

We come from Sydney but lived in Brisbane for a year. This was our weekly budget

rent $340
food $80-120 (i found this cheaper in Sydney because in Sydney you can buy veges at the fruit market but in Brisbane food was a bit expensive)
bills (electricity, phone, internet) $20 a week (but this depends on your internet etc. be careful most internet providers in Australia make you sign a contract!)


Now if you are sharing your rent would be much cheaper. we paid 340 for a 1 bed apartment with a pool and BBQ area about 30 minutes walk into brisbane. If you are living in Gold coast area this may be cheaper. 

and a few other basics. 
A 6 pack of beer is about $10-15
Bottle of wine from $8 you can get cheaper but this would be an average bottle.
bread $1 for the budget loaf and up to $5 for a fancy organic loaf
clothes are much the same as UK but of course you dont need as many!


This is really just a guide. and of course ytou can spend alot more or live like a student and things are cheaper. 

where are you thinking of moving to?


----------



## g_con (Oct 10, 2007)

hiya, thanks for the info, I'm going to be staying in and around cairns for 3 months in hostels, and decide during my stay if I want to live there for the rest of the year. 
Also, I dont suppose you know what a rough starting weekly wage of a basic job is? I heard its roughly 500? 
thanks for your help!
take care,
greg


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, gcon.

Some advice if you are going to live in a hostel and cook: Don't stock up on food or buy the giant size of anything. I found that when I did that, I'd wake up one morning and my food would be gone, tucked probably into a box with some traveler's own stuff, and driven off into the sunset. I actually gave up on the whole cooking thing because I didn't want to cook and it wasn't saving me any money.


----------



## g_con (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the information Synthia. I hear alot about food disappearing from kitchens in hostels quite alot on other forums too. I guess I'll just buy alot of quick to prepare food whenever its necessary and not bother to stock up.


----------

